# parasitic hymenoptera?



## mrblue (Sep 16, 2008)

does anyone know much about parasitic hymenoptera? i ask because i'm getting worried i might have some knocking about. ive heard of them sometimes hatching out of wild caught oothecae, but i never buy wild caught oothecae. i have about ten of these tiny black wasps in and around my g.ogngylodes container, near the bulbs. there are some oothecae in this container with the adults but most are in a seperate container elsewhere. the wasps are mainly on the outside of the container mesh, but could easily slip in and out, as small as they are. they dont seem that keen on flying, the one in the photo let me simply pick it up numerous times. there are about five dead ones (along with countless d.melanogaster) inside the lamp fixtures that i guess got trapped and roasted by the bulb.

so can anyone shed some light on whether these little wasps are parasitic, and whether they pose any threat to my oothecae/mantids? any thoughts appreciated, thanks.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 16, 2008)

Could possibly be coming from the mantis food?


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe try going here: www.bugguide.net It should be on there and that way you could identify it.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 27, 2008)

I've had that exact species of wasp hatch from some wild a caught New Zealand mantid ooth. If I remember correctly, about 8-10 came out. Despite that, I still had some mantids hatch (very few of course). I've also collected ooths that were parisitized (sp. ?) or had the hatching holes of the wasps.

If I were you get rid of those wasps ASAP! And immediately get your ooths away from them!  I would hate to see all you gongy ooths get parisitized (sp ?).


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 28, 2008)

mrblue said:


> does anyone know much about parasitic hymenoptera? .............so can anyone shed some light on whether these little wasps are parasitic, and whether they pose any threat to my oothecae/mantids? any thoughts appreciated, thanks.


We've cleared this one up already  



ABbuggin said:


> I've had that exact species of wasp hatch from some wild a caught New Zealand mantid ooth. If I remember correctly, about 8-10 came out. Despite that, I still had some mantids hatch (very few of course). I've also collected ooths that were parisitized (sp. ?) or had the hatching holes of the wasps. If I were you get rid of those wasps ASAP! And immediately get your ooths away from them!  I would hate to see all you gongy ooths get parisitized (sp ?).


Sorry to say this, but you are very mistaken if you think they are the same wasps  They do not resemble wasps that parasitize oothecae at all - these wasps have very long ovipositors and are far more elongate.

I guarantee 100% that they pose zero threat to any othecae you have  But you do need to get rid of them


----------



## Christian (Sep 28, 2008)

These wasps parasitize the _Calliphora_ maggots. They are a problem this year, I had tons of them in my room. I tried to get rid of them, but the new maggots I bought were partially parasitized as well. The problem is that as long as the maggot breeder doesn't do anything about them, you get them every time you buy new ones. Now there are less, so I hope the problem ceases in winter. At least you can feed them to the mantids.

I am somewhat pissed off about this, as I pay for maggots to get flies, not tiny wasps.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 28, 2008)

Christian said:


> These wasps parasitize the _Calliphora_ maggots. They are a problem this year, I had tons of them in my room. I tried to get rid of them, but the new maggots I bought were partially parasitized as well. The problem is that as long as the maggot breeder doesn't do anything about them, you get them every time you buy new ones. Now there are less, so I hope the problem ceases in winter. At least you can feed them to the mantids.I am somewhat pissed off about this, as I pay for maggots to get flies, not tiny wasps.


Tell me about it; I've had the damned things for two years now, but to be honest they are not my biggest problem. I'll give a free mantis to anyone that guesses what has been killing off my fruitflies and _Calliphora_ pupae :lol: Christian, if you guess correctly I'll give you a lots and lots of _D. lobata_ :lol: .


----------



## Christian (Sep 28, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Tell me about it; I've had the damned things for two years now, but to be honest they are not my biggest problem. I'll give a free mantis to anyone that guesses what has been killing off my fruitflies and _Calliphora_ pupae :lol: Christian, if you guess correctly I'll give you a lots and lots of _D. lobata_ :lol: .


Don't know of what killed your fruitflies, but those wasps are cleary responsible for killing _Calliphora_ pupae.

Keep your lobata... :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 28, 2008)

Christian said:


> Don't know of what killed your fruitflies, but those wasps are cleary responsible for killing _Calliphora_ pupae.Keep your lobata... :lol:


Ah ha, for once you are scared of giving the answer


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 28, 2008)

I had some thing very very similar decimate 2 pints of blue bottle pupa, the wasps were all over my greenhouse in there thousands. Pupa were all hollow and spent so i had to start again. Two weeks of scuffing around finding other flying critters to keep my _Idolomantis_ full. I left the greenhouse door open for a few days and they seemed to disappear and i've had no trouble with them since


----------

